

How Diaperchange.me weighed the pros and cons of Mobile Web vs. Native App - nhashem
http://blog.diaperchange.me/mobile-web-vs-native-app/

======
juneyham
I think your point about rapid distribution and iteration is the most
compelling reason.

Anecdotally, I've heard from a number of engineers and technical leads working
on mobile-first startups that they started out by building HTML5 mobile apps
and driving traffic to it (vs. native first) to better understand what users
want before starting native application development from a test-learn-iterate
standpoint.

Being able to make rapid changes based on user behavior and feedback
significantly de-risks the chance of "missing the target" at the outset.

~~~
rhunter
I like the iteration idea a lot - I'm a little worried about the speed at
which Moore's Law applies to networks. Yes, the devices will get better and
faster, but if wireless speed is a bottleneck, that seems to improve at a
slower rate.

Does anyone know if you can have a button on a website that lets the user put
an icon on their home screen? Yes, they can add it themselves, but I bet you'd
really like that icon.

~~~
juneyham
There's this: <http://cubiq.org/add-to-home-screen>

It just points out where to click to put a bookmark icon on the homescreen
(and I believe this is specific to iPhone/Safari given position of the icon
relative to the screen).

It doesn't create an icon automatically for a user, but it's certainly helpful
for those who don't know how to do it.

